# Low AMH and need Help !



## MarieL (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to FF but have been reading lots of stories similar to mine.  Finding it very hard and have no one at all to talk to that really understands.    Either all my friends are expecting or already have babies.  In August last year (only 4 months after we had started trying) I went to have tubes checked to see if they were blocked (long story but there was a reason).  Turns out they were fine, but when I went back for the follow up appointment I was told my AMH was 0.5pmol and that I had the ovarian age of a 45 year old, not to bother even thinking about using my own eggs, but go straight to DE.  I was / am devasted - how can this be possible at 35 !!!!  I went for a 2nd opinion to the GCRM, AMH this time came out at 2.4pmol.  Also had the antral follicle count as well (8 x 2-5mm and 3 x 6-9mm).  We were urged to go straight to IVF and not wait (feels like we have been robbed of the opportunity to try naturally).

Have now been thru 1 failed cycle already.  Only produced 1 follicle of the right size, 2 were too small), we were given the chance to cancel but went ahead anyway.  We got our 1 egg and it fertilised and it produced a Grade A embryo......... but still a BFN  .  

Have decided to try again as soon as we can, but our consultant didn't give us much hope.    I thought they would increase the meds (we were on 250 Gonal-F) but they say it won't make any difference.......can this be right ?  I know they are the experts but I have heard so much from others that they have their protocol tailored ?  

Have been taking the ZitaW supplements and having accupunture and being mega healthy - is there anything else I can be doing ?  Any help out there ?  

Is it worth me doing any more tests before I go any further ?

Would love to hear from anyone else at the GCRM or with low AMH or going thru anything similar - please get in touch.

mxxxx


----------



## jojotall (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello,

I too had a failed IVF due to low response.  I already had one child but when I tried to conceive baby number 2 nothing happened.  Had various tests etc tubes flushed, clomid etc. etc. but nothing happened so decided to go for IVF. They gave me the standard dose of Gonal-F and I had a bad response they almost cancelled the treatment but upped the dose over the weekend and I manage to produce a few more eggs but sadly the eggs were of bad quality and the IVF failed.  

I then gave great thought as to what my next step would be.  I had my AMH tested which came back as 5.9/0.8 (there are two ways of measuring AMH), anyway mine came back as 'low fertility'.  I decided to attend the Lister Hospital as they have fantastic results with 'poor responders'.  They suggested to me that I stay on Gonal F as I did produce eggs even though not that many.  They decided to give me the maximum dose of Gonal F possible.  Even so my follies were slow to produce and even at egg collection I only got 6 with only 3 being any good.  They put back the best two and low and behold those two eggs are now called Danny and Sophie and are 19 months old!!

So yes pregnancy can definitely be achieved with a low AMH.  I would DEFINITELY recommend the Lister for treatment.  

Why don't you go and see them for a consultation.  I saw Dr Raef Faris.

Have a look at the Lister Fertility Hospital website for more information re costs etc.  

I am 37 now so understand how confusing it is to be told that your body thinks it is a lot older than it actually is.  

Go and have a consultation I'm sure they'll tell you there is hope for you.

I wish you luck.

Jo
x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi 
I totally agree with Jo. 
I was on the maximum dose of Gonal F (450).  With my last tx however, I only created one egg - we pushed ahead and now it's a lovely baby boy in waiting.  So don't give up - keep strong, positive and fighting and you'll get there.  
I was at Barts who I can't recommend highly enough.  Good luck.
Reb


----------



## MarieL (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Reb, thanks for your message.  Our consultant won't up the meds (was only on 225 Gonal-F - think).  He say's that it would do no good at all.  He used the analogy that a sponge can only soak up so much liquid and that it you were to throw a bucket of water on the ground a sponge would only soak up so much !  I live in Glasgow so logistics would be hard for either Bart or the Lister, but if it is our only chance of getting the protocol right then we would have to do it.  Were the meds verty expensive.  Our first round med costs came to £600.  I guess your costs would have been at leats double.

Did you go for assisted hatching ?  We did as I thought it would increase our chances, but obviousoly it wasn't mean't to be this time around.

mx


----------



## jojotall (Dec 10, 2007)

i think my dose for Gonal was 450.  I didn't get the drugs from the Lister I shopped around and got them cheaper.  They were more expensive than £600 can't remember how much they were though.  I'm going to have a look back at my posts and see if I wrote it down....  I didn't have assisted hatching.

I think the total came to around £5,500 something like that.

Think about coming down to London even if it's just for a consultation, or even if they could do a telephone consultation.

Let me know what you decide.

Jo
x


----------



## jojotall (Dec 10, 2007)

I've had a read back through my posts and I didn't put how much the drugs cost but I know I ordered 15 days worth of Gonal F at 450ml and also the sniffing up your nose drug stuff (can't remember the name of it!!). I got the drugs from [email protected] and saved a few hundred quid.

Good luck. 

Jo
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi M - yes the total drugs were a bit more expensive, I think the Gonal F part was about 700 so it doesn't go up that much more.  

But don't get worried or lose faith in your clinic as IVF often doesn't work first time round. It's normal to wonder what the clinic did wrong with the protocol but, as you say, there's a lot of luck involved and just because this one wasn't meant to be doesn't mean it won't work next time.  I think the research shows that the average is about 3 times.  

Everyone's protocol is different because they prescribe the amounts to work best for your body/bloods/number of eggs etc.. so it might well be that 250 is totally right for you. In the end they are going for quality vs quantity as it does only take one and it's a balance.

That said, I did have the maximum 450 of GF because of my low response, so it might be worth asking at the consultation why some people do have more just to understand it better. The other thing I had that I think helped was having a hysteroscopy before the IVF to scrape the uterus a bit - seems to help implantation.  I think some other clinics do something similar with a sort of cell biopsy which is quicker/easier. So might be worth asking about that.

I had several rounds of IVF with 2 perfect Grade A embryo's put back (no assisted hatching) and all BFN's before getting one that finally worked - and I stayed with the same clinic all the way through.  

I do wish you loads of luck with your tx and really hope you are lucky next time.  You're probably doing this but might be worth chatting to some of the other Glasgow girls - there might be a thread for GCRM and seeing what their protocol is too so you can get their positive stories and ask in your consultation?  I have heard really good things about GCRM so I'm sure you are in great hands and you'll get there soon.  For me, the main thing I kept focussing on was that, like you, I was getting eggs that were good quality and so I just needed the luck for one to stick.

Reb


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Marie and welcome to FF 

I'm sorry to hear about your situation  Here are some links to help you around FF ...

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

'Poor Responders' chatter thread (Ladies who also have low AMH) lots of support and useful info, please pop by and say 'Hi' ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249942.0

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*Post Negative Cycle Support ~ *CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Also if you tap 'GCRM' ino the search tab at the top of the page you'll see a whole host of topics for you to read 

If you need any other help, please shout 
I really really hope your next cycle is the one which gives you your dream  
Keep in touch xx


----------

